
Graphene Gives You Infrared Vision in a Contact Lens (2014) - Jan_jw
http://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/optoelectronics/graphene-gives-you-infrared-vision-in-a-contact-lens
======
cordite
Should have 2014 in the title.

They demonstrated a technology the size of a contact lense, but did not make a
functioning prototype that resides on an eye.

Still a neat approach.

------
ohazi
Terrible, horrible click-bait title.

Lenses. do. not. work. this. way.

You can't coat a contact lens with a magical coating that expands your ability
to see.

This particular technology allows you to build infrared light detectors, as in
photo cells or pixel arrays. You can make them as thin as you want -- they're
going to do fuck all on a contact lens.

This whole article should die in a fire.

~~~
mablap
Technically you could cover your eyes with an anisotropic photon
up/downconversion material and "see" infrared/ultraviolet. But yes, clickbait.

------
firefoxd
Just make them regular glasses instead. It's probably why we Haven't heard of
it in 2016

------
DwayneGustav
The comments section for this article hilariously has someone correcting the
author's grammar only to be corrected by the author in a subcomment.

